# BlueJ--->Fehlersuche!



## nadoria (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo....!

Ich muss mit BlueJ arbeiten und hab noch nicht herausgefunden, wie ich nach Fehlern suchen kann. Nach dem Kompilieren weiß man nur, ob man Syntaxfehler gemacht hat oder nicht. Ich kann aber nicht verfolgen, ob das Programm rein logisch korrekt ist... Im J Creator hat man beispielsweise alle Ausgaben des Programms nach dem Kompilieren im Konsolenfenster. Ist das mit BlueJ gar nicht möglich oder steh ich nur aufm Schlauch???


----------



## Bigwig (21. Mai 2007)

Du *musst* mit BlueJ arbeiten? Welcher Sadist hat dir das angetan?

Zum Thema Fehlersuche:
- Mache Testausgaben mit System.out.println()
- Benutze assert() Anweisungen um die Korrektheit des Programmes an bestimmten Stellen zu gewährleisten
- Lerne mit BlueJ zu debuggen (wenn du den Krampf schon benutzen musst): Klick


----------



## nadoria (21. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Tips, bin jetzt schon ein bissel schlauer   
Hmm, ich muss gestehen, BlueJ ist wohl doch nicht so schlimm wie ich dachte (für Anfänger zumindest...)


Danke nochmal :wink:


----------

